# Egg sharing - North East



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I previously egg shared back in 2014 and have since had two amazing children. Unfortunately the clinic I had treatment at does not egg share anymore and I was wondering if anyone could recommend anywhere to egg share as a single person in the North East? I'm contemplating baby number three but unfortunately don't have any frosties left!

Thanks!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

No help, but I just popped on and recognised your name! So glad to hear that you're going for number 3 and hope you and your little ones are doing well


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

So lovely to hear from you Pollita! I often pop on to see if you have posted to see how you are doing. Sorry to hear about your last loss but hope you are enjoying your gorgeous boy! I've made the plunge and booked an appointment for Jan to do fertility MOT and see if I'm eligible to egg share again.... having scan and test at the clinic I had the other two at but will need to travel to Bristol for actual egg sharing if I'm accepted.


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi, I am pregnant after double IVF .  I try to consider all the difficult and challenging ethical questions on this journey and all the different voices .  I am interested as a donor here in the UK would you put yourself on a DNA / geneology website so that it would be easier for a child to contact you before they are 18 yrs old . Do you find the DCN informative and do you have to have very much implications counselling input before you do something like donate your eggs ?    Feel free to ignore questions , it is an area of donating that i dont see much information about in the various platforms and communities , Thank you x


----------

